# Wet Prep



## april nelson (Sep 5, 2008)

I Need Some Coding Advice, Our Office Has Not Been Billing For Wet Prep 87210. Is There Anyone Who Does? If So How? It Just Seems Like We Should Be Able To, We Are Using Our Supplies. Oh, Also How Much Do You Charge? Also, What About Ph Paper?
Thanks 
April


----------



## dmaec (Sep 5, 2008)

the 87210 is a lab code.  The obtaining of the sample and prep of the wet mount is included in the E/M, it's then sent to lab for results - the dx would be whatever the issue is, where ever the sample is taken from and why. And payment for us has never been an issue.
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 5, 2008)

*Yes You Can*

We charge for 87210 as it is done in our office.  Our fee is $12.00.  pH paper is included.


----------

